# Introducing.... My Buddy's Blueberry Hill



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations ! I'm glad to see you made it safely home. You had such s long day but I know you already think it was worth it. Looking forward to your stories and pictures! Hugs for your guy Tucker!


----------



## Dashersmom (Dec 29, 2013)

awwww what a snuggle pup! You will have so much fun!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww!! A detour baby??


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I can't wait to see more pictures  love that face 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

I really couldn't be happier with him- pooped and peed outside and is now sound asleep beside me in his crate. I'm going to sleep while I can!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

kfayard said:


> Aww!! A detour baby??


Yes! Detour x Zoey Pedigree: Detour x Zoey


I LOVE HiM he is so adorable- I would have driven to the moon and back for him


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad your long trip went well and wishing you a great first night & day. Tucker is such a cute bundle of fluff. Looking forward to more pictures & stories.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Yayyy you're back with him! Oh my...he's the chunkiest fluffiest pup - absolutely adorable!!  I love him. I love his name too 'Tucker', it suits him so well. You are going to have so much fun with him, and I can't wait to see more pics. Enjoy puppyhood (even the sleepless nights and puppy biting, it really does fly by!)


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Glad you had a safe trip, and looking forward to watching him grow up!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! Tucker is adorable!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations on Tucker! He's definitely a Detour baby- quite the looker! Yogi,his half-brother, sends his love! I can't wait to hear more about Tucker. BTW, I added you to our facebook group for Harborview pups- if you cannot find it or see the notification, let me know and I'll send you a link!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Anne  I really appreciate all the welcomes! I promise I will get back to everyone one when I have both eyes open LOL. He is such a rolly Polly pup! He's so handsome. He was one of the darker males which I was please with- I am one person who actually prefers darker Goldens like my Hannah  He is so sweet and sleeps so nicely in his crate. Ok he's sleeping again going to try to sleep a little bit longer


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Such a beautiful head on that babe. Wow our forum family is kicking right now with all the new puppies. Such fun for all and can't wait to watch them grow. Congratulations to you, Tucker is such a chubba-wabba and a total doll.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your new addition. You had a very long day but it was a day filled with joy. I think he is beautiful. Again, I can't wait to meet you both.  Looking foward to more pictures of your sweet baby Tucker.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

He's a looker! How old is he, he looks big!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

CharlieBear80 said:


> He's a looker! How old is he, he looks big!


He's only 7 1/2 weeks!!!!!!! He'll be 8 weeks wed! That's why we call him chunk haha


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, he's absolutely beautiful!

Have fun with your little guy.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Oh finally you made it home! He is ABSOLUTELY adorable! Can't wait to see more and more pictures of Tucker as he grows up! Happy days!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

He is a beauty for sure. Congratulations and enjoy!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations! 

Tucker is a cutie! Love his name.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Tucker is SO ADORABLE!! What a doll!!
So happy for you!

Love the name Tucker, too! I have a Tucker and a Tonka!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Congratulations!  What cute, big boy he is!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is the Binder we got with TONS of info- from all of the parents clearances, vaccination table/records, feeding chart, grooming and training info.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Here are some pictures from his first day home....


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Here he is with is duckie... and trying to get as close to me as possible on the couch


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Congratulations on your new puppy! Tucker is so cute! That's one of my favorite names, too -- it was my first pick for our new puppy, but my husband had a sentimental attachment to another name. Thanks for sharing his pictures, too.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

He's so adorable! You must be having so much fun


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

So here is the story of our Gotcha Day... 

I left for Michigan at 7 AM and got to the breeders house around 12:50 PM. I made great time. When I went in I immediately wondered which pup is mine?! There were 9 left out of 14... SO MANY PUPPIES! They were all adorable. She lifted Tucker out and I immediately fell in love and said "oooh look at that little chunk" hence is nickname  I stayed for about an hour and a half playing and getting to know him and going over the binder that Leeah had made. She was very thorough and made me feel very comfortable. He snuggled on my lap the whole time. Right before I was about to leave the next family came to pick up their pup, their flight was cancelled the day before because of all the rain. We said our goodbyes and I made sure Tucker got to say goodbye to his mommy. Zoey was so sweet and lovable. What a great temperament. I was a little disappointed that I couldn't meet Detour but I knew that going into this... but obviously I've heard nothing but good things about him. Tucker was one of the biggest boys in the litter and one of the darkest. There were two little girls who were even darker than him. Leeah's house was spotless and you would never know that she was raising two litters of puppies and had numerous dogs. I felt so comfortable there. I was so happy. So finally he was ALL MINE!!! I put him in his crate and we were off! He cried and whined the first 30 mins but then settled down and slept the whole way home. I stopped multiple times (two church parking lots and an office building) He finally peed and I was thrilled. He was so sweet and just wanted to be cuddled. He would just sit at my feet- and man was it COLD outside! We got home around 7:45 PM and he was all fired up because he had taken about a 6 hour nap! We played and I took him outside ALOT! We fed him dinner and gave him lots of water. He peed a couple times outside... but pooped inside. It was just a learning curve... I should have kept him out longer after he ate dinner. We're getting the hang of it! 

He's awesome in his crate. He knows its for sleeping and goes right in and curls up with his buddies. However when I tried to put him in the x-pen last night he would not stop crying. My husband was exhausted and kind of looked at me like you've got to be kidding me. I didn't want to let into his whining because he had just gone outside and relieved himself and I knew he wasn't hungry or thirsty. He just doesn't like being contained in his xpen. Even when we are sitting in the same room. I tried putting a kong with peanut butter but it was ignored. I told my husband you can't let into him because he will think that he gets rewarded for howling and whining. So I waited until he stopped for a moment and I praised him and took him out. Thoughts? We start puppy class Thursday. 

I love him! and I am soooo tired


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

Tucker is a beautiful pup. And it would seem a good one too. Only one accident inside, that is amazing.

Sounds like he just doesn't like it when he can't sit by you, but others will chime in with the real reason he was whining.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's probably whining because it's all new to him and because he's never been completely alone before. You were right to not let him think he got out because he was whining. He will get used to it all. Perhaps leave the xpen open and stock it with toys and hidden treats so he wants to go in and investigate. He will come around. 

He sure is cute! And he really is a chunk! He reminds me of my Tucker (great name you chose, LOL) at that age. He seems to have bonded with you quickly. Best wishes for many years of love and licks!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"So I waited until he stopped for a moment and I praised him and took him out. Thoughts? We start puppy class Thursday."

Great job waiting for a moment of silence. This is all new to Tucker you will experience some whinning and possibly barking. He doesn't want to be confined. 

Getting a puppy to like his x-pen is the same as getting him comfortable with a crate.

Here are two videos on the processe of crate training. They should give you the idea on how to go about it. You will do similar with the x-pen.





 crate games





 crate games

When you go to school on Thursday you can ask for more detailed instructions.

The video It's Yer Choice 



 also shows the beginning stage of using the crate.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats on your new puppy!!! Leeah has great pups!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome Tucker 
Quite an exhausting trip you had . Get some rest .
Enjoy puppyhood !!!!!!!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, Ben's half brother is adorable


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Such a doll baby!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you for the advice  I just needed a little reassurance. This IS my first rodeo  I just have to remember that he is a baby and was just taken from his mom and 13 other brothers and sisters. Who wouldn't be a little insecure. We just woke up awhile ago from a 2 hour afternoon nap. He did great. I try to sleep when he does and hubby and my niece have been on Colton duty. I could see if you didn't have any help that this would be quite challenging just for lack of sleep. But I followed the advice someone gave me when I had my son... Sleep when the baby does! We are slowly working out a schedule. My husband took this week off of work and of course my 18 year old niece has been a HUGE help. OK time to take him out!!! Thanks again! I am SO IN LOVE!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

It sounds like you are doing a great job and have everything planned out. Love seeing pictures and hearing how he is doing. Keep taking those pictures....they grow sooooo fast!


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats he is adorable. He's so squishy I love it!


----------



## banjopop (Jan 14, 2014)

*...from brother Banjo.*

Great to see another of Detour x Zoey's sibs. Banjo made the trip from Michigan to Virginia (Alexandria) without a hitch yesterday. Little bleary eyed this morn after night 1 but all generally well. We're enraptured to be sure. 

I'd be remiss if I didn't take this opp to thank all the folks on this forum. It's been an exceptional resource in our search for a golden. Really embodies the best of the web.. credible, thoughtful, open info from real folks with real experiences. We are so much the better for all we learned here. 

And a note of thanks too to Leeah of My Buddy's. Simply said, I was impressed by all stages of the process, not the least of which meeting in person... seeing her blend of expertise, caring and practical wisdom. Happy to recommend and share more detail based on our experience thus far. 

Now back to the sofa for night two...

R


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

banjopop said:


> Great to see another of Detour x Zoey's sibs. Banjo made the trip from Michigan to Virginia (Alexandria) without a hitch yesterday. Little bleary eyed this morn after night 1 but all generally well. We're enraptured to be sure.
> 
> I'd be remiss if I didn't take this opp to thank all the folks on this forum. It's been an exceptional resource in our search for a golden. Really embodies the best of the web.. credible, thoughtful, open info from real folks with real experiences. We are so much the better for all we learned here.
> 
> ...


Hey there... I got Tucker on Sunday... Were you the one I met that had their flight cancelled the day before?! Banjo is adorable Congrats  Leeah was amazing and I would absolutely recommend her to anyone seriously looking for a wonderful companion. She did a wonderful job raising these pups. Her binder blew my vet away! I feel that she does everything she can to set the new puppy parents up for success- from the screening she does to the detailed instructions and checklists. I couldn't be happier. Glad you got home OK. We should stay in touch to see each others pups grow!!! Please feel free to post some pics on my thread... I'd love to see the little baby


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry- I realized that you said you're from Alexandria... the person I met was from Roanoke  Well either way its so great to see you on the forum!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

banjopop said:


> Great to see another of Detour x Zoey's sibs. Banjo made the trip from Michigan to Virginia (Alexandria) without a hitch yesterday. Little bleary eyed this morn after night 1 but all generally well. We're enraptured to be sure.
> 
> I'd be remiss if I didn't take this opp to thank all the folks on this forum. It's been an exceptional resource in our search for a golden. Really embodies the best of the web.. credible, thoughtful, open info from real folks with real experiences. We are so much the better for all we learned here.
> 
> ...


My Yogi is your Banjo's half brother. When you have free time and are rested please share some photos!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I was looking and looking for this thread but somehow missed it! He is simply adorable!! Congrats! I didnt realize it was gonna be a detour baby! And you have Blue in that pedigree as well..very nice! I just want to snuggle him myself! Enjoy the antics of puppyhood. Puppy class is a great thing to do! Keep those pics coming! I love him already!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes- his pedigree is fantastic with both Detour and Blue (who was the #1 Golden in 2010) Either way I'd love him no matter what... His temperament is amazing... Already let's me know when he wants to go out.... Potty training is going great (although I am OCD about taking him out) He is learning quickly. We start puppy classes on Thursday! Can't wait. I need to get him out and socialize him... I took him to the bank today and he was great. 

When you take them out this young- it's best to hold him/keep him in a cart correct? I am very protective (like I was with my son... ) and I politely asked people not to pet him... Am I going overboard?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I would allow people to pet him ..just keep away from other dogs that you arent sure of vaccine status, and at puppy class they are required to have vaccines so playing with them is fine. If you are a little worried, maybe offer some hand sanitizer? And yes you want to keep him either on concrete surfaces when your out and about or in a cart/carrier. Avoid high doggy traffic grass areas for sure. You can use grass areas for potty breaks if they are off the beaten track.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Goldenhopeful said:


> When you take them out this young- it's best to hold him/keep him in a cart correct? I am very protective (like I was with my son... ) and I politely asked people not to pet him... Am I going overboard?


At this age my concern would be exposing him to unvaccinated dogs/contagious dog illnesses. So introducing him to people is not only fine, it's encouraged! Get him around people of all ages, ethnicities, genders, etc., and even people in wheelchairs and strollers and the like. Of course I am sure others will have different opinions, but this has always been my approach to puppies.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Just catching up with your big adventure! Congratulations! He reminds me so much of Our Mr. Darcy.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> Just catching up with your big adventure! Congratulations! He reminds me so much of Our Mr. Darcy.


Thank you! So tonight I took my niece to the car dealership to look at cars (we are helping her buy one). We decided to take Tucker! He was Sooooo good! Everyone was smitten and they were all taking pictures of him LOL. He even rode with us when we took the test drive. He was excellent and met a lot of new people. He is great in the car and was a perfect gentleman! We are really enjoying having him- he is the calmest puppy I've ever seen. I can't say enough good things! Is this the honeymoon phase?! Does it get harder? Haha... I know they go through the whole land shark phase- but I feel like he is just a really laid back pup.  I think Leeah did a great job choosing him! Anyone who is against the breeder picking their pup is crazy! I couldn't have asked for a better match.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

And thanks for the advice about letting people pet him etc... We certainly followed your advice tonight at the car dealership. This is my first puppy so I think I was just a little overly cautious. So now I know how to keep him safe and socialize him properly  love this forum! Thank you thank you!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What an absolutely adorable pup he is!


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh what an adorable puppy! Congratulations! And wow, his sibling is on this forum too??? That is just too cool! Congrats to both of you! :wavey:


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

The car dealership is just the tip of the iceberg - just you wait, people can't resist a GR pup. I took Willie to the bus stop to get my son yesterday (held him so he wouldn't get grass or dirt on his feet) and the bus was late so we were there longer than usual. I be darned if neighbors that never stop to talk to me walked or drove by and just could not resist; I think I talked to more people yesterday afternoon than I usually do in an entire week!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

How's adorable little Mr Tucker doing? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh my goodness Mr. Tucker is absolutely adorable! We went to another car dealership- who knew... they LOVE PUPPIES!!! If you ever want to socialize your pup- just take them to your local car dealership! This time it was Ford... He got so much attention and even met an older gentleman in a wheel chair! He did GREAT! I seriously had people tell me that it made their day  How wonderful is that? One woman told me she was having a terrible day- until she met Tucker! We had to do some waiting inside and he was so good- he just sprawled out on the floor. More pictures coming soon


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Your lil' pup is adorable! Love the name ~ I'm just a bit partial to "Tucker". Congrats!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heartiest congrats on that adorable bundle of fur! You might be in the honeymoon phase, or you simply might have a calm and mellow pup. All bets are off when he becomes a teenager, though


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad that he's doing well, and you're getting him used to lots of different people. Goldens tend to draw quite a crowd dont they wherever they go (especially puppies lol!)
Can't wait to see more pictures of your adorable bundle of golden joy


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

HolDaisy said:


> So glad that he's doing well, and you're getting him used to lots of different people. Goldens tend to draw quite a crowd dont they wherever they go (especially puppies lol!)
> Can't wait to see more pictures of your adorable bundle of golden joy


Thank you  I have some more photos and will add them tomorrow! I am trying to take as many as I can because I know he is growing so fast. I am so in love with him. Yesterday we had our first puppy class. He wasn't very motivated by food so my trainer has me hand feeding him which is going really well. I just love him so much. (Did I already say that?!) But seriously I couldn't be happier with him. He is so good... he whines when he has to go out already and is doing great potty training! We are working on getting him used to his X-pen which is invaluable to me when I'm home alone with both my Son and the Puppy (First time today that I was home alone with them) I got Tucker to settle down in his xpen and was able to successfully feed my son dinner while tuck was napping. TIME MANAGEMENT! you've got to have it with a pup and a toddler! But seriously It has been going better than I ever hoped for! My Niece is a huge help  

Reading all these posts from people that are in different Countries and seeing the conditions that they keep their dogs has made me very thankful for what we have. I hugged tucker tight tonight when I saw that poor pups eyes in Syria. I hope his owner helps him and takes care of the little guy. 

Thanks for all your support! We are doing great!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I met Goldenhopeful and Tucker at class. I had the opportuntity to pet that sweet baby boy. He is gorgeous. Tucker was calm and confident and truly did a great job for his first time in puppy school. I saw a very intelligent boy. You will be surprised how much more you will get next week after working (playing) with him. Lot's of what you see the first week is really due to our not knowing what to do so our reaction time is slower. You will be a pro in no time at all.  You both really did great!!!!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Aw thank you  I really appreciate the vote of confidence! And I totally agree- I was nervous and my reaction time was slower because I wasn't sure what to do... but now that I've been working with him (Haha aka playing!) We have been doing a great job and he is starting to equate food=me+fun! Can't wait to see you next week! Thanks Solinvictus


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Pictures!!!!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Tucker and My son...


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

What could be a better picture then a beautiful boy with his beautiful golden retriever puppy. You are very blessed!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank You! We are very blessed


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Great pictures! I agree with Winniesmom. A boy and his puppy it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Love the new pics! too cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

I love him! He is gorgeous, and I am so glad things are going so well for the both of you!!! Chase hated the x-pen regardless of how much we tried to train him to be OK with it, even in the same room as us. He did MUCH better in the crate, so we just put the x-pen away. We figured that if we weren't watching him, he'd be crated. But for the most part, outside of naps in the crate and nighttime, we tried to watch him when he was that young. But, he got used to his crate.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Aw Chase is ADORABLE! I can't believe how FAST they grow up! Tuck is already bigger... I know it. I'm enjoying these baby days... We are so blessed. He actually has been a lot better in his x-pen. I have to put him in there when I am feeding and doing things with my son. He has always been great in his crate  I love this little guy so much. He has started watching TV too. haha. It's funny he likes Colton's kids shows!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting your adorable pics of Tucker! I that think he and your son are going to be the best of friends as they will get to grow up together 
Love your new signature pic by the way...too cute!!


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

What a cutie boy! I love the pictures!
Congratulations on your new little guy. I don't know how you do it with a toddler. My son is grown and I'm exhausted all the time from Teddy. Three months and I still haven't recovered my sleep!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is a little video I made of him playing ball


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Hating this cold weather!!! Anyone else? Tucker is obsessed with licking snow, eating snow, tunneling in the snow, laying in the snow, and the list goes on! Mom on the other hand just wants to get the h*** back inside!!! Wow I'm really starting to see the benefits of spring/summer pups


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

OH yes, it has been so cold here and potty breaks are no fun. Ben does not seem to mind the cold as much as I do 

Love the video. Tucker is so precious. 
Wow, he knows how to retrieve already. Ben does not bring anything back yet, I think his dachshund brother is distracting him too much and he is having more fun playing keep away and tug of war with him. Mom can't compete with that.


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Awww, Tucker is so precious! So cute retrieving already!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Omg..love him! I see a great obedience dog in there! Retrieving the ball already! So so so cute!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you! We just love the fact that he is retrieving already! He's such a good boy... He also comes when I call him- every time! He is so good. Today we took him in the back yard and brought out my sons kick ball... he was hysterical with it! He kicked it and jumped on it... he absolutely loved it! I am thinking about getting him a Jolly Ball... I'm sure he would love it.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Somehow I completely missed this thread, another adorable puppy! Welcome home lil Tucker, and congrats to Mom, Dad, and big brother! Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy, it passes all too quickly.
Thanks for the puppy fix!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Such a cute puppy. I had a blast watching the huge litter grow up on facebook. Beautiful, happy, healthy litter! What a promising little baby dog. . .


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank You Jlilly!!! We are so blessed with this little man. He is the most wonderful puppy I've ever met, he lives to please and is so smart! It really is a testament to having a good responsible breeder who puts so much time and effort in breeding healthy dogs with golden temperaments! I am so glad I found this forum- I can't say it enough!!! THANK YOU!!!  

Also- Jlilly- What part of Maine are you from? I named Tucker Blueberry Hill after the Doo *** song by Fats Domino (The litter Theme was Doo ***) The song had some sentimental value as I used to spend every summer as a Child in Maine.... We had a house on an Island off the coast of Mt. Desert called Long Island (Better know for the town name of Frenchboro) We used to go over on the Bass Harbor Ferry- but we also kept our Boats in Southwest Harbor (Ellis Boats) during the Winter when we weren't there. I absolutely LOVE Maine... part of my Heart is there  I hope to bring Tucker, My Son and My husband up there some summer soon! I am also familiar with Bangor and Ellsworth. As those were the nearest airport and shopping destinations.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

So last night we went to my mother-in-laws for my birthday dinner and we brought Tucker! He did great! I now have to bring a diaper bag and a puppy bag (full of treats, toys and bully sticks) we also brought his kennel so that he could nap during dinner. Tucker was so awesome! He played nice... He met my sister-in-laws 6 month old twins and met my niece Ella who is 4. Tuck had a great time running after the kids and I taught the kids to carry a toy around to put in his mouth if he got nippy. He didn't make a peep in his crate while we ate dinner. I was thrilled. We are going back this weekend because my mother-in-law loves Tucker and he makes her feel better (she just had surgery and is going through a divorce) I am so proud of him. My son was great too of course- and he showed Ella how to be "gentle" with the puppy. We practice gentle petting. It was so nice to bring Tucker along to our family dinner. I wish there were more places you could take your dog- it's better in the summer because you can eat outside but there are few indoor places.

And also we haven't had an accident for over a week!!! I'm thrilled. He does great- whining when he needs to go out. I also gave him his first bath yesterday and he did awesome- we used the blow dryer and he loved it!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

"Please stop taking my pictures!!!"


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

"Hi mom!!! Whatcha reading about on GRF?"


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Didn't he get so big?!?!


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh my Tucker sounds like such a sweetheart! Wow, he is growing fast! My last pup was a min pin. It amazes me to watch GR's grow! It seems to happen so fast!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Tucker Sitting Pretty!!!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Enjoying is Busy Buddy....


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

*11 Weeks old and Adventures!*

Today we went on a little socialization outing even though we had really bad weather come through last night. We went to two pet stores and Tucker met an older golden female. She was very gentle with him and so sweet. We also got to see lots of fish in the aquarium section. Then we went to Home Depot and rode in the cart... he wasn't so sure at first- but quickly gained his confidence. We met lots of people young and old! Overall it was a really nice adventure... 

Also Tucker turned 11 Weeks old today!!! He's doing great  Still no accidents! we've really got his schedule down pat. We are also letting him spend more time outside his gated area (The family room) and I let him follow me around and spend time in the kitchen when I'm cleaning and preparing meals for my son. We are really enjoying him!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 11 weeks beautiful little Tucker! He's so adorable. Sounds like he's doing so well. He's growing up lots already! Puppyhood really does fly by, glad that you are enjoying every moment with him


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy 11 weeks! I'm a week behind ya with Miller


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank You! Miller is adorable  Don't they grow SO fast?! I can't really tell... but my Niece was gone for 4 days and she said he grew so much in the few days that she was away... We are cherishing this time... soon I won't be able to pick him up anymore! We go to the vet today... and I am looking forward to seeing how much he weighs!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Goldenhopeful said:


> Thank You! Miller is adorable  Don't they grow SO fast?! I can't really tell... but my Niece was gone for 4 days and she said he grew so much in the few days that she was away... We are cherishing this time... soon I won't be able to pick him up anymore! We go to the vet today... and I am looking forward to seeing how much he weighs!


YES! They do grow soooo fast. I remember with Keisel how fast it was so I'm trying to cherish it all right now. I'm also still able to pick up Miller. He's about 14lbs right now. Take as many photos and videos as you can  
I just looked back from when he came home (two weeks ago) and I can already start to see the difference.


----------



## BC&MM (Feb 10, 2009)

I am glad to see this post. My husband and I have a 5 yr old Golden and have been looking for another. 

It seems like this breeder works at the vet we go to and never knew this.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Leeah Chew is fabulous... Unfortunately she won't be having any more litters for awhile... However she may be able to give you a good reference to another breeder in the area  Good Luck! Her website is mybuddygoldens.com


----------



## BC&MM (Feb 10, 2009)

Goldenhopeful said:


> Leeah Chew is fabulous... Unfortunately she won't be having any more litters for awhile... However she may be able to give you a good reference to another breeder in the area  Good Luck! Her website is mybuddygoldens.com


 I sent you a PM Goldenhopeful about Leeah.


----------

